# PSA - Yukon Outfitters MG-5076 Bugout Bag  $39



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 26, 2016)

Freeking Woot!  These are too good for me not to pick one up, thought I'd share.  Sorry @Dame !

Yukon Outfitters Bug-Out Bag, 5 Colors - $39.99 + $5 standard shipping


----------



## AKkeith (Feb 26, 2016)

How is this brand? Stitches going to fall apart on me?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 10, 2016)

They are back for another round!

Mine arrived last week...bigger than I had expected, but appears well made. The size made it too big to fly with, but now I've got two separate go-bags. One that I can grab if I need to take an immediate flight or car trip, (packed with a credit card, cash, prescription meds, phone charger, and clothes to last me 3 days) and then this Yucon bag. This is the one that has any 'gear' I may need for immediate exit in case of national or civil emergency. (and of course would also go with during the immediate car trip!)

Just picked up  a 2nd in gray to use for triathlons and distance bike rides. (where luggage gets transferred from A to B for you).  Big enough to hold necessities plus helmet, shoes, gear, etc.

Yukon Outfitters Bug-Out Bag, 5 Colors - $39.99 + $5 standard shipping


----------

